# Colour Vote



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

This weekend my scooter will be totally in bits and I'm taking it to the painters. I've decided on a single block colour as oppose to two-tone or metallic.

But I am struggling to decide what colour  It won't be cream, I like cream but it'll bring back bad memories so no cream, or white, must come back like a "new" scooter.

Please have a look here and tell me your favourite  I am thinking, orange 1505C  or maybe something "of the age" blue 2707C, orange is on my mind though.

To help, here is the bike before it was taken apart.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Pantone 353C


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> Pantone 353C


Yep, that one....


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

jasonm said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> > Pantone 353C
> ...


Oooh, we're like kindred spirits!!!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

290C..........but of course two tone......yeah baby! :tongue2:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > scottishcammy said:
> ...


 :kiss:


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Blue 288C


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Bladerunner said:


> Blue 288C


Yep...that one.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

PINK! I dare ya! :lol:

2707 or 290 if it were mine


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Pantone 7478C unk:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Blue 288C
> ...


Pantone 288C or should that be Subaru WR Blue :tongue2:


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

Ignore this lot with their peppermints and baby blues - it's not a kitchen appliance. Stick with the orange.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

break-3 said:


> Stick with the orange.


If you do - you better not park it in York h34r:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

The last vespa I had painted was in Irridesce, a mad 'looked black but was sorta oil on water' metallic. However the last scoot like yours I built for a mate was a Rally 200 and that was in bright yellow and looked brill. so yep orange is good for me. As long as its bright.

Andy


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

For some reason I absolutely love that 1505c orange so that's where my votes going.

However, If it were mine i'd have it in a nice low profile 7463 dark blue. But i'd always wish i'd gone for the orange.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

catflem said:


> break-3 said:
> 
> 
> > Stick with the orange.
> ...


 :lol: do you ride thru york mark? theres a few clubs here...........


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Pillar box red - with Starsky and Hutch stripes! h34r:

Where are you gonna' get 57 wing mirrors for a "full" Mods restoration Mark?

_"Talkin' 'bout *MY* Generation"_ Ding, Ding, Ding-Ding, Diiiiing de Ding-Ding - - - - The Who Roolz! :lol:

(Yeah I know, tell me to Ffff -ade Away)


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

mutley said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > Bladerunner said:
> ...


yep that one


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Depends on what look your after, the pale pastel colours are probably more of an original look, which is what I would go for. 393C or2707C

B.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Thanks for all the replies, they are much appreciated. 

B touched on the problem, I want something different but if I came to sell it (don't have any intention of mind) then a pastel colour might be better.

Cammy & Jase, that puke green is disgusting, only the pinks are worse.



Bladerunner said:


> Blue 288C


288C got a few votes and I am coming around to that colour.



mrteatime said:


> catflem said:
> 
> 
> > break-3 said:
> ...


Don't like clubs Shawn, only scooters.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

1225C :thumbsup:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

559C


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I quite like the 7420c. :yes:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I saw the orange before reading that you liked it and thought - yeah, that's what I'd have.

Go for it - if you're thinking 'ooh, but what if I decide to sell it, who'd want an orange scooter' then I'd go and have a lie down if I were you, or perhaps go for a long bike ride. It just doesn't sound like you at all; far, far too sensible :lol:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Orange it is.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

I quite like 7496c h34r: ,but then again i do sit in a shop full of orange bikes everyday,funnily enough i had a call from the fella i sold my PX200 too today,he is now selling it and asked if iwas interested,i made an offer and im kind of hoping he might ring back


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

559C :thumbsup:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

7520C

Very much like the BMW 1970s 'Burgundy Red' That I used on my old R75.

Lots and lots of paint, well cut back. Then lots and lots and lots of lacquer....

And polish.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Pantone 7478C unk:


+1


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Thanks for all the replies, I have ordered the orange, the more suitable pastel colours, although more in keeping with period, are not for me. Far too obvious and just lke everybody else's vintage scoot. I'll post pics when it is fully finished and mot'd, it should re-emerge late February finances permitting.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

mel said:


> _"Talkin' 'bout *MY* Generation"_ Ding, Ding, Ding-Ding, Diiiiing de Ding-Ding - - - - The Who Roolz! :lol:


How about you colour it the "Sunshine of Your Love"?

Cream, geddit?


----------

